# Identity crisis



## flyte (Feb 8, 2007)

I am new to the vintage bicycle restauration world.

This bicycle was calling to me as I was driving by the antique shop.

Now I need to know what it is.

The front wheel is wooden rim, rear a steel rim which I am looking to replace with a wooden rim. Any idea where to find one?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Flyte.


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 9, 2007)

The frame looks like a Mead Ranger circa 1920.
The sprocket looks like Westfield or Columbia,
but it could just be generic or replaced.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 9, 2007)

The badge tells you who sold it, and it could possibly be Columbia-built (based on the sprocket). Looks like a tall frame too. If the paint showing through is original it could possibly be cleaned up. The back rim might be metal clad wood and could possibly be original. Best to do some detective work before replacing parts... That frame would look good with a toolbox tank.


----------



## flyte (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you!

Further detective work:

The rear wheel definately is just a steel rim.

Very little original paint left what shows in the picture the black paint is all
flaking off.

Further cleaning of the badge show it to say "Speedwell"
it is also marked "Made in USA".

Showing a more detailed picture of the sprocket:


The work continues.

Flyte


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 10, 2007)

here is a similar bike:

http://oldroads.com/pqdb_img.asp?p=fdbdown.asp?126&mod=Ranger&mak=Mead


----------



## musclebikes (Feb 24, 2007)

This Is close to your bike. The website called it a 20's Speedwell.Its the 13th from the top. Its right under the 58 straight bar for sale.


----------

